# Sticky  Sony SS-F6000 Floor Standing Speaker Speaker



## Reviews Bot

*Sony SS-F6000 Floor Standing Speaker Speaker*

*Description:*
Sony SS-F6000 Floor Standing Speaker Speaker

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*Item Height*37.4*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*ss-f6000*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*ss-f6000*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Sony*SKU*SATECH-10279*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony SS-F6000 Floor Standing Speaker Speaker


----------

